

Dog Fighting Videogame Draws Fire From Humane Society, Michael Vick - thurgoodx
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2011/04/25/dog-fighting-videogame-draws-fire-from-humane-society-michael-vick/

======
simonsarris
Surprisingly short article that might as well be an ad for the game.

I hoped for at least mention of pokemon, which supposedly was a game born out
of the (once popular?) kids pastime of capturing bugs and making them fight
each other.

Nor does it mention the massively popular genre of Human Fighting games, like
Call of Duty.

I'm reminded of Penny Arcade:

<http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2011/3/23/>

------
DjDarkman
My hypocrisy sensor went off. They should take a look at Mortal Kombat, Call
of Duty, Blood Rayne to name a few. In these games people kill people, they
slice and dice them, why not complain against those. Aren't those games
sending the wrong message?

Just because a game contains objectionable material doesn't mean that the
players will do that.

~~~
icegreentea
Well, to begin with, many people do complain about those types of games.
_cough_ Jack Thompson _cough_. There is infact, a great deal of yelling going
on about those. It's not hypocritical for the humane society to talk about
this game versus Call of Duty. Their job is to deal with animals and animal
cruelty. As an organization, they have no 'position' on violence on humans per
se. And Michael Vick is involved for all the obvious reasons... he has to look
like he's sorry for what he'd done.

Furthermore, there is a difference between violence on humans and violence on
animals. Regardless of the how violent our entertainment gets, there is also a
constant reminder from society/whatever that it's not cool/moral/right
whatever to actually maim/kill other people. On the other hand, there is much
less of that when talking about animal violence.

Anyhow, I still think it's kinda silly. No actual reason for it to be pulled.
I really think that everyone is just going through the motions here.

------
jcr
Of course, training and equipping virtual humans or humanoids to fight each
other is perfectly acceptable.

